#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-05
<svaksha> akgraner: nope, its stuck due to the attachments. most lists dont allow attachments so could you upload the files elsewhere and link them instead
<nigelb> svaksha, aha.. we had a big discussion on whether akgraner ever sent the mail or not :D
<svaksha> nigelb: ah...doubting thomas :)
<nigelb> well... it was fun... akgraner was adamant that she sent it and me and czajkowski were adamant that we didn't get it
<svaksha> heh
<nigelb> even text attachments aren't allowed?
<akgraner> svaksha, *sigh* I send attachments to other mailing lists
<svaksha> there is a size limit
<akgraner> but whatever I'll put them on my server
<akgraner> svaksha, you can override the size limit as well
<svaksha> akgraner: i know but in the past  folks have complained
 * svaksha tries her best to balance all kinds of folks
<svaksha> akgraner: thanks :)
<akgraner> or at least I do on other mailing list I moderate but no worries - just delete that one - but can you add me as admin pls
<akgraner> you can always pull the permission when I am not the leader :-)
<svaksha> akgraner: admin where? on this list? if its to approve attachments to the list , i dont think its a good idea
<svaksha> akgraner: addin and removing admins as per the changing leadership will also not work. its not done on any ubuntu list i know of
<akgraner> no I am tired of the stuff I send being held up - I need people to open the pdfs as people we will be sending those too will need to be able to open them as well
<akgraner> so I thought it was a good test
<akgraner> but whatever
<svaksha> akgraner: as i said, put them on the wiki or on your server and link them
<svaksha> in your mail
<akgraner> I know that - whatever - I'll fix it... but as the leader I should have access
<akgraner> just give me the rules you all apply and I'll make sure I go by those guidelines for this list
<svaksha> akgraner: that is a new rule i'm hearing :)
<akgraner> no biggie
<akgraner> I moderate the NC list and UWN what is the issue with this list
<svaksha> akgraner: leadership is not about having control, imho
<akgraner> svaksha, no it's not but you were the leader and had access
<svaksha> and since you want it to be able to approve attachments, i dont think its a good idea
<akgraner> so...
<akgraner> whatever I don't have time to hash this out right now
<svaksha> that has annoyed folks in the past and i've been admining various lists across the spectrum of projects and that behaviour(allowing bulk files) is not approved.. hopw that clears
<akgraner> no worries what other leaders of projects or teams don't have access
<svaksha> akgraner: i was never the leader (not even self-appointed) and i never had this channel ops (if that is what you mean)
<akgraner> svaksha, ok fine whatever - I'll sort this out later... I was just asking not wanting to argue
<svaksha> akgraner: i dont mean to be harsh, but the "leader" thing is over-rated anyway in floss :)
<svaksha> in floss its usually team, and collaboration
<svaksha> without the team backing you (impersonal) it never works
<svaksha> ;)
<svaksha> akgraner: no problem , will clarify anytime
<pleia2> akgraner: if you need a place to host the files, please feel free to give me a link and I'll toss them up on the website
<pleia2> you probably should have access to everything so you can do your job, so if you want we can submit a ticket to get added to the website I can help with that and I'll show you what to do
<pleia2> svaksha: if you could help us out here it'd be great, mails still wait in the queue for quite some time and you're the only one on IRC we can talk to :)
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<svaksha> fwiw, i had added akgraner as the admin on LP in Jan, before her election (i think). However approving bulk attachments to all list members is annoying to a lot of people and changing list admins as per cycles is not something that happens in any linux community, let alone on any ubuntu list that i know of. Correct me if i am wrong please.
<svaksha> pleia2: if you are sub'd to the list the mails are not held in the queue
<akgraner> I won't break whatever rules this follows - just tell me what they are
<pleia2> svaksha: it would have helped us know today why her email was held, if you need more volunteers there are always people around
<akgraner> svaksha, why can't we do what works for our team...
<svaksha> i have approved her mails with attachments thinking its a one-off case but if its a regular thing as an admin i would not approve bulk mails with attachments. please upload them somewhere so folks interested can d'load as per wish
<pleia2> of course, I expect every admin to follow the rules, I think it's unfair to assume that akgraner wouldn't
<pleia2> we just need to know what the rules/policies are :)
<svaksha> pleia2: we dont need more list admins.
<svaksha> pleia2: its standard linux policy to not put large files in mailing lists :) you'd know that ;)
<svaksha> pleia2: nobody is making an assumption. which is why i am explaining and having this long convo early morning when i should be working ;)
<pleia2> mailing list admins should also be briefed on it, just because I know it doesn't mean we should assume everyone does (especially list admins)
<svaksha> pleia2: they (on uw list) are aware of it
<pleia2> svaksha: I don't understand why you are so unwilling to share the duties of list admin, even with the project leader
<akgraner> it's not about policy it's about communicating with the team
<pleia2> what do we need to do to get more people admining the list so things don't sit in the queue for a day?
<svaksha> pleia2: please dont assume or accuse me. its just not helping
<pleia2> as the project leader, akgraner asked for access, you refused, I am assuming nothing
<akgraner> I am doing what I can to make sure everyone on every list gets all information that is being discussed
<svaksha> to summarize, right now i dont get the flow of the dicussion ...it started with "approve the attachments", when explained that that is not how *any* linux list works, you accuse me of not giving admin privs. wow, talk of logical fallacies.
<svaksha> akgraner: please upload it on your server or on the wiki.
<akgraner> how do you upload a pdf to a wiki
<pleia2> akgraner: click on attachments
<svaksha> not approving bulk atachments to list members is standard policy on almost ALL linux lists.
<akgraner> some as image then
<pleia2> akgraner: yep
<akgraner> same I mean
<IdleOne> For what it is worth. I don't understand all the logistics of admining a ML so I won't bother commenting on that but I know that when it came time to decide if this team wanted/needed a Leader it was put to a vote. We the team members voted on who we felt was best suited and in that respect I don't think that akgraner asking for admin rights on the team ML is asking to much. Again if it poses a problem to add admins to the ML I guess
<IdleOne> that is something to figure out.
<akgraner> svaksha, so I am adding mailing list admin to the meetings this month: how do people become admins, terms for admins, and should leader(s) have access, and what are the rules for the mailing list and process for modifying rules around what makes the list or not
<pleia2> IdleOne: the leader was an appointment this time, we're doing an election during the next cycle
<svaksha> akgraner: i think you are confusing two separate issues. Fwiw, i added two admins just last June.
<pleia2> but there was community involvement
<IdleOne> pleia2: yeah, true I forgot about that part
<IdleOne> it was an appointment
<IdleOne> and BTW great choice whoever made it :)
<akgraner> :-) not worried - I'm going to add it and we as a team can decide on all that and there will be no more confusion on the subject
<akgraner> no worries I meant
<akgraner> *sigh* typing fail
<pleia2> thanks, akgraner
<svaksha> as for the reasoning behind it (approving attachments) it does not work like that on any list . so please do bring it up on the list and i will explain it there too.
<akgraner> we on the NC LoCo team send attachments through depending on who sends them
<svaksha> akgraner: there is no confusion but i certainly dont get the jump from "you didnt approve attachments to the list" to "i as a leader didnt get admin rights"
<IdleOne> pleia2: I think what I was trying to say is that akgraner is imho a good team lead and she seems to me always take into consideration the teams needs and wants. I never seen anything from her that would make me think she was in this for "power"
 * svaksha is feeling that things are being twisted here
<akgraner> I didn't want to break rules
<akgraner> I want to follow rules
<akgraner> I know other list allow attachments
<pleia2> IdleOne: *nod*
<svaksha> akgraner: i get that and i thin i explained it multiple times today, but i think an issue is being purposely made out
<akgraner> but no worries really...
<svaksha> when there is none
<svaksha> *think
<akgraner> not making an issue
<akgraner> apparently I was confused about the mailing list
<svaksha> akgraner: thanks if you are not. if not, why are you adding it to the agenda?
<akgraner> and if I am confused others may be especially new people so we need to make sure that is cleared up
<akgraner> that's all
<svaksha> akgraner: fwiw, nobody has had a problem or confusion thusfar
<akgraner> for the future since elections will be in June and all - so no one else has any confusion going forwarf
<akgraner> forward
<svaksha> so i am a bit dissapointed that words are being misconstrued purposely
<svaksha> regarding the mlist admins
<svaksha> that is not helping at all
<akgraner> well I think 3 more admins whether they are me or not will be good... and I'll add it to the meeting notes  - then the team can vote on that as well... not biggie - I don't have to be an admin really
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> but I don't want people saying you didn't send an email anymore
<svaksha> akgraner: even if you go ahead and add the same, please note that we cannot have admins changing as per leaderships and certainly not because they want to approve attachments.
<svaksha> that is not done on any ubuntu or linux list that i know of
<IdleOne> Why can't the admins be added/removed per leadership?
<akgraner> we can and should do what works for the team
<akgraner> not b/c it's *always* been done that way
<svaksha> IdleOne: can you clarify why that is suddenly  requirement? list admining is no equal to managing a project.
<akgraner> whatever I don't care about attachments
<svaksha> in what way does control over a project or being a leader tie in with list adminship?
<IdleOne> svaksha: I am not saying it is a requirement. Just want to know why the team lead can't also be a ML admin?
<svaksha> please list out thattoo
<akgraner> svaksha, what is the harm?
<IdleOne> and why can't they be added acording to leadership changes
<akgraner> that is the bigger question in my book
<IdleOne> according*
<svaksha> fwiw,  the voting thing is pretty skewed if you consider the number of people on the lists, irc, forums, LP, etc. we use LP is a different matter
<akgraner> I care about the process - so if other people want to become an admin what is the process
<akgraner> right you you weld absolute power it seems
<svaksha> IdleOne: because list admining is not a 6-month work (or whatever) it takes a longer commitment
<svaksha> akgraner: can you please stop the accusations
<akgraner> svaksha, I am not accusing
<svaksha> it seems like this is all about power and not really about the team
<akgraner> I am just wanting to define the process
<svaksha> all about control now
<akgraner> it is about the team
<IdleOne> ok, well that poses another question then. who is to say akgraner or whoever the team lead is isn't ready to give that long term commitment
<akgraner> I don't give a flip about control - I care about the team and communicating to the team
<svaksha> akgraner: the process is existing. here it seems like "i the leader dont have control over UW completely" hence i m not getting support. logical fallacy
<pleia2> svaksha: it is a problem when mails (espcially from the team leader) are held up in the queue, this has been a problem for a long time, we're just trying to figure out how this can be addressed
<IdleOne> svaksha: well since you brought up the power. YES it sure does seem like it now
<akgraner> what??
<IdleOne> svaksha: I don't see what the big deal is with adding and removing admins every six months or whatever the time is
<pleia2> even if we don't get this sorted this cycle, I don't think it's unreasonable for a team leader to ask for access on our main medium of official communication for the project
<IdleOne> anyway, I apologize if I started something where there was nothing. I don't want to create division here
<svaksha> IdleOne: do you see that on any ubuntu list. and regarding mails being heldup, i think i explained it a zillion times. please dont send attachments daily. its annoying to list members
<IdleOne> Who complained?
<akgraner> Ok time out - I don't want this to turn into ganging up on anyone - I appreciate what svaksha has to say about the subject as she was been moderating lists for a while  - lets just add to the agenda and talk about it the meetings and on the mailing list  - whatever the team decides is fine really
<pleia2> akgraner: sounds good, thanks :)
<IdleOne> ok. dropping it
<svaksha> akgraner: it sure feels like i am the one being ambushed, despite taking the time to explain things.
<akgraner> svaksha, not meaning to be - so well deal with this in meetings later  :-)  that's all
<svaksha> akgraner: please put this up on the list and i will say the same thing there
<akgraner> I really gotta run now - svaksha thanks for voicing your opinion and objections - really catch you all laters
<IdleOne> later
<svaksha> akgraner: i mean if you are putting it up in the meetings, put this item separeate on the list
<svaksha> there is no confusion, but since people are making an issue out of nothing, i will clarify it on the list
<IdleOne> svaksha: the confusion (to me) is that you are stating the rules and seem unwilling to discuss why they are so. Ubuntu Women is not like other Ubuntu projects and it is my opinion that it does not matter what other FOSS projects do with their mailing list. This mailing list seems to have found a need for allowing attachments and if the team lead is willing to take on the responsibility of managing that I think that person would be bes
<IdleOne> t suited for the job.
<nigelb> IdleOne, seriously..attachments irritate.. especially when you've set up pop3
<nigelb> it clogs my mailbox up for days when its too big...
<svaksha> IdleOne: i find your tone accusing (me based on your assumption) and against the COC. how did you jump to that conclusion? Regarding UW team and how the mailing list functions, its not about team managing a list. Attachments are annoying. period
<IdleOne> nigelb: I agree but in special cases where it is deemed a valid attachment I see no problem with it.
<pleia2> this isn't really going anywhere right now, we should pick this up on list and at the meeting
<nigelb> IdleOne, well, valid or invalid...if its too big its going to irritate people who set up pop3 access (like me)
<IdleOne> and if a post to the ML gets held back for a day and the person who was meant to send it gets accused of not having done her job. that is more annoying
<nigelb> IdleOne, I generally end up deleting mails with attachments
<svaksha> IdleOne: you are confusing things and using logical fallacies, so please watch your tone and dont accuse people. not helping .
<svaksha> IdleOne: nobody accused akgraner of not doing her job
<IdleOne> svaksha: don't assume to speak to me like you are someone special with some sort of power over me or this team
<IdleOne> I don't like your tone and YOU seem to not want to give up power over the ML
<svaksha> IdleOne: i didnt, but you accused me of stating rules
<nigelb> whoa... IdleOne, svaksha  --- time out!
<IdleOne> final. period. done. and I don't want to discuss this further with you!
<svaksha> that was your assumption, instead of a logical reasoning
<IdleOne> now I will stop
<MarkDude> I dont have patience for some things.
<elky> MarkDude, still, don't trigger ops as first call for something that isn't a matter of flooding. Ask for the nick to be changed first.
<MarkDude> My bad. Im working on the not feeding the trolls thing.
<MarkDude> I was thinking the name did not translate out of US. I will do that next time tho elky :)
<elky> Vagisil does indeed exist outside the US.
<MarkDude> elky, if I have learned one thing in UW, it is to not make assumptions.
<elky> Fair enough, but whether or not it translates is irrelavent to whether you said "please change your nick to something sensible" before calling ops doesn't require an assumption.
<MarkDude> Yes. I was wrong in how I over reacted, I am sorry. My intent does not change the fact I should have just directly said something. I WILL do that the next time a similar issue happens.
<elky> Thanks :)
<MarkDude> Im learnin'
<elky> :)
<elky> Blegh, why won't he make a fatal slip up so i really can go get food :(
<nigelb> elky, lol
<maco> you can get food when i get back from the washing machine, k?
<MarkDude> & I really appreciate you explaining  to me patiently. Its easier to learn if I am not guessing.
<MarkDude> Hello nigelb
<nigelb> hey there MarkDude :)
<nigelb> I <3 mondays
 * svaksha loves fridays :0
<svaksha> :)
<nigelb> I'm off from work today... mostly happens only on mondays
<MarkDude> Thats a good thing
<nigelb> so I have a whole day and 5 bugs to fix
<elky> MarkDude, also, if you don't feel like engaging, pinging ops here will draw our attention without stirring crap in the other channel
<MarkDude> lol , that would be subtlety , I *really* need to work on that.
<MarkDude> I might as well have used an airhorn
<nigelb> MarkDude, there is this thing on IRC called /msg :D
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> PMs tend to work also
<nigelb> yeah...
<nigelb> alternatingly, you could pop by ubuntu-ops and ask for help
<MarkDude> I think the term I heard for what I did is: trying to kill a fly with a sledgehammer
<MarkDude> Ops also works.
<MarkDude> what kind of bugs are on your todo list nigelb ?
<nigelb> MarkDude, one kde, one metacity, one vim, one cheese, and one security bug
<nigelb> now that sounds like a shopping list
<MarkDude> cross-section
<nigelb> oh yeah, one vlc bug
<nigelb> forgot that one
<nigelb> thats been assigned to me for weeks
<MarkDude> Well , its VLC , it always has bugs. Its easy to forget
<MarkDude> Uh, I like & use VLC.
<nigelb> it was a simple enough bug to start with.. add spanish translation to menu
<nigelb> but there was another xulrunner bug blocking this one
<MarkDude> how old is the xulrunner?
<MarkDude> the bug?
<nigelb> its not per se a bug
<nigelb> gcc became more stricter
<elky> maco, you'll be around for a while?
<maco> elky: yes
<rww> Wouldn't the correct channel for asking for help about #ubuntu-women* be #ubuntu-irc, not #ubuntu-ops? Or did that get changed and I didn't notice?
<rww> or was that always the case and I'm mistaken
<nigelb> I just poke the folks I know have have access :)
<maco> rww: yes it would be
<nigelb> maco, oh, -ops is wrong?
<maco> nigelb: yeah -ops is for core channels. u-w isnt a core channel. -irc is for all-else
<maco> some people in -ops have ops in u-w but thats incidental
<nigelb> maco, ahh..
<nigelb> yeah like e l k y
<maco> right, and me. im in -ops because i'm a #kubuntu op
<rww> although ops calls from #ubuntu-women go to #ubuntu-ops :)
<maco> rww: yeah but they highlight everyone too
<nigelb> thats just the bot I suppose
<rww> maco: indeed. I just thought it was funny
<maco> though actually lemme double check that list
<rww> nigelb: yeah, it's because #ubuntu-women uses ubottu instead of an ubot* clone, I think
<nigelb> rww, ah.  Now I'm aware of how less I know of the IRC infrastructure
<maco> akgraner, svaksha, Mamarok, MichelleQ, Pendulum, and akk are missing from the !ops factoid
<rww> nigelb: well, that was a guess. but yeah, the Ubuntu namespace IRC structure is rather convoluted :)
<nigelb> maco, shouldn't the factoid be taking from the access list?
<nigelb> (I thought thats how it worked)
<maco> it has to be done manually
<nigelb> ohh...
<nigelb> rww, totally convoluted.  I agree completely there :)
<maco> i just sent requests for updated factoids to -ops
<nigelb> so the factoid varies based on the channel in which its called?
<maco> yes
<nigelb> thats so cool
<nigelb> and complicated :D
<maco> go into a pm with ubottu and type !ops-#ubuntu-women and youll see its different than just !ops
<nigelb> will it trigger something in -ops channel?
<nigelb> I dont want to get banned for my lifetime for bot abuse :D
<maco> no, not if you do it in a pm
<maco> well, unless you try to change it
<maco> the botabuse factoid tells you to experiment in pm :P
<maco> just dont use the verb "is" and you're good
<nigelb> yeah, then it thinks I'm going to change something
<maco> right
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> BWEP is a nice touch
<nigelb> BWEEP! even
<nigelb> maco, you gonna be around?
<maco> how long?
<nigelb> well around 10 to 15 minutes
<nigelb> need a little bit of help with pbuilder :)
<rww> nigelb: the ops factoid in #ubuntu-ops will trigger the people who are operators of #ubuntu-ops ;P
<rww> oh
<rww> never mind, i misread your question
 * nigelb hands rww coffee :)
<MarkDude> http://www.kpfa.org/archive/id/59969    Lyz got the Ubuntu Women project & site mentioned on a local show.
 * nigelb is listening now :)
<nigelb> unix is open source?
<maco> we haz factoid thanks to bazhang!
<nigelb> yaay :)
 * nigelb goes to test
<nigelb> yaay :)
<nigelb> maco, so anyone can add a factoid?
<maco> nigelb: you can propose one. an ircc person has to approve them
<nigelb> ahh
 * nigelb is listening to pleia2 :)
<rww> maco: it's actually "some random subset of the people in #ubuntu-ops", as far as I know, not just IRCC
<nigelb> lol, he couldn't pronounce debian systems administrator properly...
<maco> rww: oh. weird.
<rww> might be "all core ops", I dunno
<nigelb> pleia2, you sound like 'the ultimate geek' on the show :D :D
<pleia2> oh no, I haven't listened yet!!!
<nigelb> pleia2,  he couldn't pronounce debian systems administrator properly...
<nigelb> that sounded really really cool :)
 * pleia2 blushes
<nigelb> well, you're slower than maco :D
<maco> haha not hard
<maco> faster than maco is harder
<maco> but i think catherine tate can do it
<nigelb> maco, I can beat you there
<maco> (assuming you're talking about how fast i talk?)
<nigelb> yup
<nigelb> maco, from when I was a kid... my mom and dad were like "slow down when talking to someone" :D
<maco> nigelb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxB1gB6K-2A <-- catherine tate speaks pretty fast in there
<nigelb> maco, whoa...
<nigelb> I meant beating you btw
<maco> yeah i know
<maco> however, funny skit with catherine tate and david tennant
<maco> and some rather fast talking
<nigelb> yeah.. listening :)
<pleia2> gosh, I sound like a grown up!
<nigelb> you are :)
<nigelb> actually you sound like a kid who got a new toy
<maco> pleia2: but dont worry, you still dont look like one
<maco> i'll be fully grey before you get any wrinkles
<nigelb> lol
<pleia2> yeah, me too, women age slow in my family
<pleia2> ooh, Portuguese translations started \o/
<pleia2> (a couple days ago actually, just getting through my queue of wiki updates mail)
<nigelb> do we have point of contacts?
<pleia2> not really :\
<nigelb> just someone who recognizes spam in the respective languages
<pleia2> it's happening a bit ad hoc
<nigelb> would be nice to have a person taking responsibility for a particular language
<pleia2> we do want some error checking, akgraner is talking to David Planella of translations stuff so we can get some help
<nigelb> thats cool.  actually someone from loco teams would be great too
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> it would be nice to have a contact and an error-checker
<pleia2> not only to confirm that it's not all junk, but hopefully make sure it preserves the nature of the message
<nigelb> yeah, a little bit off might change the meaning plenty and google translate is not that great with fine tuning
 * pleia2 nods
<MarkDude> setting up spam filters in a language you are not fluent in would be very hard to do.
<MarkDude> I still make mistakes in my native language
<nigelb> exactly my point :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> morning czajkowski :)
<IdleOne> Nothing like highjacking a email thread and spinning it in the direction you want. For the record I don't like receiving attachments in emails either and yes this entire thing started out because of an attachment or two but it has evolved into accusations and a power struggle. as I understand it svaksha is the official founder of the Ubuntu women team as per Launchpad (correct me if I am wrong) from what I have seen from her last nigh
<IdleOne> t on this channel and then on the ML. I think it may be time for this team to reconsider her position in the team as the ML admin.
<IdleOne> I apologize for my last comment about svaksha. I did not mean to imply in anyway that she is not a good ML admin and I take back the part about the team reconsidering her position.
<svaksha> IdleOne: I was ignoring your personal attack but since you were gracious enough to apologize I wanted to highlight a point. Has it ever occured to you how the above aggressive behaviour plays a part in silencing women, especially new ones (and maybe older folks too, i cant speculate).
<svaksha> That its hapenning in a project for women is so ironical that i want to laugh out loud. Actually it makes me sad instead
 * etali is sad to see the UW channels get heated, but thinks this could be a good opportunity to document how things work so tat it doesn't happen again in the future.
<etali> s/tat/that
<IdleOne> I am not going to respond to that. You are implying that I am trying to silence you in some way and that I am being aggressive towards you because I am a man.
<IdleOne> I have made it clear that my position is I don't like email attachments. Now my concern is why we can't have more then 3 admins on the list and how it is you became the person who decides who gets to be admin?
<IdleOne> I am going to have to defer this to a later time. I need to get ready for work. Have a nice day all :)
<svaksha> IdleOne: No. Your comment about power struggle is odd considering it was akgraner who said "03:57:58 on < akgraner> I know that - whatever - I'll fix it... but as the leader I should have access "
 * svaksha was not talking of power at all
<svaksha> IdleOne: sure, anytime you are ready to talk
<czajkowski> hmm from what I've seen I don't think anyone wants attachments be it small or large or a once off to happen again on the mailing list
<czajkowski> regarding the ML admin - maybe there is something we can work on
<czajkowski> I know I admin a few lists and sometimes things are waiting a few hours to go through
<czajkowski> that's unfortunate but life :) we all can't be on 24/7 :)
<czajkowski> It may be an idea though that the team leader have access to the list so they can push only their mails through if it's needed.
<czajkowski> just a thought mind
<nigelb> but they get stuck in the first place due to attachments
<nigelb> so why do they need to be pushed through?
<czajkowski> well not just attachments, sometimes sending from an alternative email address has happened to me, silly I've sent from @lczajkowski.com or @ubuntu.com
<nigelb> my point of view is that with 4 admins with varying TZ, it only takes a few hours for them to notice
<czajkowski> nigelb: I agree but it still happens.
<czajkowski> shrugs
<czajkowski> it's not a biggie, there is never going to be a mail that is sent to any lists that needs urgent replies, if there is chances are it'll go straight through
<nigelb> yeah, sorta my point
<nigelb> czajkowski, when a group of 4 are actually doing a good job on admin responsibilities on the M/L, I see no reason for new people to be appointed
<svaksha> czajkowski: re alternate id, sub to the list and mark as no mail in your subscriber preferences
<svaksha> its that simple
<svaksha> the no mail is to avoid dupes
<nigelb> czajkowski, also gmail lets you send mail from the account to which the mail was sent to
<svaksha> fwiw, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-women , has that as the first line
<svaksha> This mailing list is closed to postings from non-subscribers. If you are already subscribed to the list from another address, you can subscribe again with additional addresses and then set them to NOMAIL, so that you continue to receive all your copies of postings to the mailing list at your preferred address, while able to post from multiple addresses. Please scroll down to subscribe using the
<svaksha> form below.
<svaksha> sorry for the paste
<svaksha> also the first time a legit and know person posts from an alternate addy, the admins add it to the auto-approval list. Atleast i do
<czajkowski> svaksha: aye I learnt the hard way a while back :)
<svaksha> heh
<akgraner> Ok look  - I mixed some apples and oranges in the discussion last - sorry about that - and as far as feeling attacked - svaksha you don't get the corner market on that - I respond b/c I felt like you were attacking me - I had other stuff I needed to get done and it was almost midnight here.  I wanted to walk away and process what your objections were.  I said I would bring it to the list and well you did ahead of which is fine - b
<akgraner> ut I think the mailing list conversations I feel has now digressed into something personal - I'll go to the mailing and sort my apples and oranges...jeez  :-)  oh and good morning everyone
<svaksha> akgraner: its ok. i dont need any clarification
<svaksha> or sorting...lets just move on
<nigelb> akgraner, good morning :)
<elky> Considering the mail was for a discussion that really has somewhat of a deadline, and that discussion has not occurred, then there is need for clarification.
<svaksha> another reason being there is a risk of people being turned off ( i just got an unsub note from the UW ml)
<elky> Yes, heated discussions will do that.
<svaksha> people unsubbing is  so counter-productive
<svaksha> to the goal of increasing participation.
<akgraner> svaksha, so is flaming people with a reactionary email...and that is exactly what I felt you did to me
<svaksha> akgraner: i felt the same thing in the IRC convo today morning
<akgraner> yes but I did not post all that to the world I walked away to process everything
<svaksha> it felt like everyone was ganging up and not even reading why attachments are bad on a list
<svaksha> on irc
<elky> Stop, both of you, please.
<akgraner> elky, :-)
<elky> It isn't achieving anything. We have lost time to catch up on.
<nigelb> thank you elky :)
<svaksha> this chan is logged, so how can you assume that i was posting it to the world?
<svaksha> elky: i agree
<akgraner> svaksha, done done and done....  you had you say and I wanted to point out how you made me feel that's all...  I am moving on...
 * elky hugs akgraner
<svaksha> i feel the same, so lets stop it here.
<Pendulum> hiya
<nigelb> heya Pendulum :)
<akgraner> Pendulum, hey!
<Pendulum> IdleOne: random question, but is today a holiday in Quebec?
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-06
<akgraner> pleia2, I added the pages that were created over the last week to the all pages wiki - you can do your thing with them :-)  Thanks!
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks :)
<akgraner> It's only 3 or pages that need the symbols added not too many :-)
<akgraner> or for even
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> 4
<akgraner> dang it
 * akgraner gives up  - typing fail :-(
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> so, I never did get a copy of ubuntu user
<pleia2> got tired of waiting so I bought one ;)
<pleia2> great article
 * elky replies to mdke's email
<pleia2> thanks elky
<elky> I'm not sure he's quite understanding what we're trying to achieve with the licence and waiver, so hopefully this will clear things up
<pleia2> good email :)
<elky> Thanks :)
<MarkDude> http://www.google.com/search?q=CPE000d88c30c46-CM00407b862c36&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a    <<<
<MarkDude> gentoo - just being paranoid :)
<MarkDude> Is marcho  known deal?
<maco> no idea
<MarkDude> His mask produces some interesting results in Google
<MarkDude> I will let the experts deal with it. Sigh.
<valorie> I'm pretty sure marcho and glenn beck are a team
<valorie> he's enjoying the drama
<valorie> and feeding info
<MarkDude> I think so to - his mask is also in gentoo log
<elky> They all came in together.
<MarkDude> he is the 3rd of the group.
<valorie> yup
<valorie> such a fun lil troop
<valorie> just like evil Brownies or something
<maco> kicked off unfairly? riiiight
<elky> the codeword being?
<MarkDude> it's an old High School trick, 2 people cause a scene. the 3rd slips in & trys to be a part of the group
<maco> elky: well im not gonna say it in the logged channel!
<elky> maco, PM was invented for a reason.
<czajkowski> aloha
<rww> hi czajkowski
<maco> elky: and now youve been pm'd
<czajkowski> rww: morning
<elky> I'm kinda wondering why we're getting these gentoo folk the past few days.
<rww> elky: well, they wanted to come troll us when the channel opened, but it took them over four years to compile an IRC client.
<pleia2> hahahah
<pleia2> rww <3
<MarkDude> lol
<hypa7ia> o snap :)
<MarkDude> Someone suggested that a group I am part of start teaching Gentoo also. I just kindof shook my head NO.
<MarkDude> I hope they dont bring it up again
<pleia2> gentoo isn't really something you teach
<pleia2> it's used by people who want to get their hands dirty and really fine tune things
<MarkDude> Gentoo needs to be taught
<pleia2> if you need to be taught it, you shouldn't use it
<MarkDude> Manners
<pleia2> :)
<MarkDude> Cool. pleia2 - I'll use your excuse if it is brought up gain
<rww> I tried installing it as part of the "don't make fun of stuff you haven't tried" rule, but I gave up after two hours of trying to figure it out. I'm not sure whether this is due to Gentoo sucking or user incompetence :S
<pleia2> I used gentoo for about 8 months back in 2003
<pleia2> it had newer stuff than debian, which was neat, but I ended up going back to debian
<pleia2> it broke every time I did an upgrade, I wasn't keen on hitting the forums every time I typed emerge
<MarkDude> I really like Puppy Linux - but have always thought that they were slightly dysfunctional. They just annoy each other tho, not everyone else. Barry (the founder) ended up having to *lock down his site*
 * rww pokes us in the direction of #ubuntu-women
<pleia2> thanks rww ;)
<MarkDude> marcho is still there-- icky
<hypa7ia> MarkDude: ouch
<hypa7ia> re puppy, that is
<MarkDude> Its sad. They have a version that works with Ubuntu's repos- Karmic Puppy had a low footprint & worked on older hardware
<MarkDude> Barry sounds like a real nice person also. Supposedly, he is leaving his project to leave the drama, and focusing on Woof
 * elky clears throat.
 * MarkDude moves to UW proper
<czajkowski> propper ?
<dholbach> good morning
<MarkDude> czajkowski, - the proper channel to talk about stuff that is not Ubuntu Women related.
<elky> also, mdke has responded
<akgraner> hey do you all know about it's all text for firefox?
<akgraner> it's awesome!
<czajkowski> akgraner: morning
<akgraner> you can work on wiki's and if your browser crashes you still have your page
<akgraner> czajkowski, good morning
<czajkowski> there is a susprise in the post on its way to you
<czajkowski> akgraner: ^^
<akgraner> czajkowski, oh?  me has to look now :-)
<akgraner> and if you use emacs you can install the moinmin mode module and it has syntax highlighting so you can see before you save if you broke the wiki formating
<akgraner> pretty cool stuffs
<czajkowski> akgraner: tis ages away it just went int the post
<czajkowski> akgraner: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1605210/in/album/352090
<akgraner> awww
<czajkowski> bigcalm: aye my wee cousin
<akgraner> czajkowski, oh post as in mail - DOH! I am such a geek I was thinking email :-/
<czajkowski> akgraner: yer very special at times
<akgraner> czajkowski, at times??
<akgraner> I thought I was *all* the time :-D
<czajkowski> I'm trying to be nice today
<akgraner> czajkowski, that does not become you - I like bold/cheeky you...:-P
<czajkowski> akgraner: did you not get enough of that on skype last nigh
<czajkowski> *night!
<akgraner> haha well ok you have a point
<czajkowski> my poor father was wondering what I was on
<czajkowski> and where was the accent coming from
<akgraner> oops  - I was colorful too
<akgraner> sorry
<czajkowski> the man is used to me and lived in Ireland over 30 years
<czajkowski> I'd say he's well used to colourful language
<akgraner> I love the accents!
<czajkowski> akgraner: you're the one who has the accent!
<maco> akgraner: you're an emacs user now?
<maco> :(
<nigelbabu> maco, wrong smiley?
<maco> nigelbabu: no, i'm a vim user :)
<nigelbabu> maco, ah, that way.  (I'm vim user too)
<nigelbabu> maco, I thought we should be glad she's turning into quite a hacker :D
<akgraner> maco, I use gedit - but pete is helping me with emacs - not ready to go that route completely yet
<Pendulum> a couple weeks ago I was at a pub watching rugby and had a very odd moment with a guy where he went "wow, you use Ubuntu? that's hardcore" and then went on to talk about how much he loved emacs, but has never managed to successfully install ubuntu and get it working
<Pendulum> I kinda feel like if you can use emacs, you should be able to install Ubuntu successfully
<maco> akgraner: type "vimtutor" and the computer will teach you to use vim. and then you'll have a nice little holy war in the house ;-)
<maco> Pendulum: i know some people like that
<akgraner> oh we already have that going on  - I don't need help there
<akgraner> after 18 years of marriage we have plenty of topics for that
<maco> one of the TAs was tasked with teaching us all emacs one day because the prof wanted us to be able to use a cli editor
<maco> but most of the students have never installed linux. they were just using emacs inside cygwin
<maco> or putty
<Pendulum> akgraner: did you listen to the Shot of Jaq from last week about the editor war?
<akgraner> Pendulum, no :-( I need to catch up
<akgraner> I think Pete listened to it though - he mentioned something about it
<Pendulum> akgraner: you only have to listen to the first 2 minutes or so
<maco> (i erm...refused to learn. i know vim and thats command line, so good nuff for me. there was a shouting match in the class. the gui users (most of the class) saying that cli editors suck because pico is no more powerful than a gui one. the vim & emacs users agreeing that pico was *not* the thing to use if you want power, and then the vim and emacs users arguing over exactly *what* to use if you want power)
<akgraner> maco, wow - now that sounds like a class with some great personalities
<elky> Butterflies, of course.
<akgraner> MarkDude, ping
<akgraner> does Gidget Kitchen have a logo?
<MarkDude> Yes.
<akgraner> link? I must have just overlooked it
<akgraner> the fosscon folks are going to add it to their site with link  - since we used your the pic from GK
<MarkDude> http://gidgetkitchen.org/wiki/Art_and_Music_for_Open_Source
<MarkDude> upper left of wiki
<MarkDude> Im looking for larger res now.
<akgraner> MarkDude, thanks :-)
<MarkDude> Sure. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2424094/%24wgLogo.jpeg   <<<its missing the .org part tho. Im going to ask Sunshine if he has the other version. If not the other will work. We are mulling some new logos, it's holding up us getting cards.
<akgraner> MarkDude, you want it linked to http://www.gidgetkitchen.org/
<akgraner> right
<MarkDude> Yep.
<MarkDude> It still needs to be cleaned up, We finally got a better theme :)
 * MarkDude just realized that redoing the GK site is at the top of the list now.
<akgraner> MarkDude, glad I could help with your todo list :-)
<Aiween> hi
 * czajkowski just got confirmation she's being sponsored to attend UDS
<Aiween> congratulations czajkowski
<czajkowski> Aiween: cheers :)
<MichelleQ> congrats, czajkowski
<pleia2> czajkowski: hooray, see you there! :)
 * czajkowski high fives pleia2 
<pleia2> ^5
<Pendulum> so there are at least 3 of us...
<maco> Pendulum: you're going?
<Pendulum> yes
<maco> cool! have fun
<pleia2> jcastro said they aren't done sending out emails, so people might still get them yet
<czajkowski> pleia2: see pm
<Aiween> bye everyone
 * AlanBell is going to UDS :-)
<pleia2> AlanBell: yay :)
<Daviey> AlanBell: oh noes!
<akgraner> AlanBell, UDS will not be same :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, heard you were going too
<akgraner> woo hoo!
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-07
<IdleOne> best text editor: Red Pen
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> all my teachers used it
<IdleOne> Good night!
<akgraner> IdleOne, night!
<HinHin> hello
<dholbach> good morning
<Aiween> hi
<Pendulum> hi Aiween, how're you?
<Aiween> hi Pendulum
<akgraner> Gareth, ping did you hear back from OSCON on the other talk yet?
 * akgraner is behind on checking
<Gareth> akgraner: the one on the wait list?  Nothing yet.
<akgraner> yeah that one - it's the event planner one right?
<Gareth> akgraner: yeah. not the FOSSEvents one.
<akgraner> but you are giving the FOSSEvents one this weekend right?
<Gareth> I am.
<Gareth> first presentation at a conference.
<akgraner> sweet!
<akgraner> What time do you get in?
 * Gareth checks
<Gareth> 5:35pm
<akgraner> We get in (JFo, Pete and I) around 1:30pm
<akgraner> ahh - you are going to the dinner right?
<Gareth> planning on it.
<akgraner> cool!
<akgraner> are your slides done?
<akgraner> I have to modify a couple of mine from SCaLE and I want to add some pics and stuff
<Gareth> mostly done.
<Gareth> :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-08
<dholbach> good morning
<Pendulum> meeting is in an hour, right?
<akgraner> Pendulum, yep :-)
 * Pendulum heads out. 
<Pendulum> will make as much of it as I can!
<czajkowski> akgraner: so meeting is UTC +1 and not UTC :)
<akgraner> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?month=4&day=8&year=2010&hour=12&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<akgraner> I just went with time and date so I guess it is +1  gotta love time changes
<czajkowski> akgraner: which was why I mailed saying smack bang in the middle of my day
<czajkowski> where as UTC+1 is lunchtime :)
<akgraner> I'm sorry about that  -  there is no one perfect time - which is why were are trying the 2200 and 1200 to see who can attend which time and dates
<akgraner> no matter what time  - someone gets left out :-(
<czajkowski> yarp
<czajkowski> I know
<svaksha> ah, my server time says 1400
<akgraner> Good Morning! meeting in 2 minutes :-)
<akgraner> Alrighty it's time for the meeting
<akgraner> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 12:00. The chair is akgraner.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Attendance - Ok folks, who's here for the Ubuntu Women Project Meeting today?
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Attendance - Ok folks, who's here for the Ubuntu Women Project Meeting today?
 * svaksha waves
 * pleia2 waves
<akgraner> awesome :-)
<akgraner> here is the agenda
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Agenda - The agenda for today's meeting can be found at - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/April2010/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Agenda - The agenda for today's meeting can be found at - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/April2010/Agenda
<akgraner> hopefully a few other people will join in as we go through the agenda
 * svaksha suggests moving the 1200 UTC meets to saturday or sunday
<akgraner> so today is the 1st meeting are trying the rotating meeting time
<svaksha> for EU folks its work time
<akgraner> I can't do the weekends I have other commitments :-(
<pleia2> it's 5AM here ;)
<akgraner> that's why on the 4th Thurs we are doing 2200UTC
<svaksha> heh, the TZ thing is tough :)
<IdleOne> it is 8 am here on my day off :/
<IdleOne> good morning :)
<akgraner> good morning
<svaksha> good evening :)
<IdleOne> yes and good evening to those in different TZ
<akgraner> we may have to adjust the  2nd Thursday time and see what is better but at least we are now trying the rotating meeting times
<akgraner> ok so at the last meeting we looked at the goals for the -M cycle
<akgraner> I still have to finish the blueprints but we have 3 items to start
<akgraner> [IDEA] - Blog / Website revamp
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  - Blog / Website revamp
<pleia2> I think the consensus on list was that we go to canonical first for a drupal site
<akgraner> [IDEA] - Mentoring Program
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  - Mentoring Program
<akgraner> pleia2, that is how I understood it
<IdleOne> I also think that going to Canonical first for hosting would be the best
<pleia2> mentoring is a go
<akgraner> and logo
<akgraner> [IDEA] logo was the 3rd item
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  logo was the 3rd item
<pleia2> which is probably just a typeface update, but more discussion I guess?
<akgraner> It is my understanding that we only want the font changed
<pleia2> anyone know when we'll have the new font?
<akgraner> I thought it was supposed to be by the 29th but I could be confusing it with something else
<svaksha> +1 on the drupal and using the UW LP logo with font changes
<pleia2> since the logo is turning out to be small, maybe tossing the ongoing translations things on the blueprint is worthwhile?
<akgraner> great :-)  we have a plan
 * svaksha wonders if it will be possible to get ubuntu in orange and women in purple colored fonts in the logo?
<akgraner> pleia2, that is a great idea
<akgraner> sure we can try it
<IdleOne> I would say that the translation project is going to be a long term project. There is always going to be something to add/translate to the wiki pages
<pleia2> IdleOne: sure, but we can set a few goals :)
<IdleOne> yup :)
<pleia2> like fine-tune the process, have x languages done
<IdleOne> absolutely
 * Mamarok waves
<pleia2> hey Mamarok
<IdleOne> hello Mamarok
<akgraner> the goals as I see it is standardizing the program - fixing links etc
<svaksha> Mamarok:
<akgraner> Mamarok, hey!
<Mamarok> hi all
<IdleOne> akgraner: agreed
<akgraner> pleia2, since you suggested the translation project be added to the blueprints - does anyone object to discussion that now
<svaksha> no
<Mamarok> no
<akgraner> and then I can circle back to World Play Day
<akgraner> great! thanks
<akgraner> So I am going to post all the topics for translations
<akgraner> [TOPIC] Wiki Translations (1200UTC) -- lyz 2010-04-07 22:32:40
<akgraner> [TOPIC] AllPages
<akgraner> [TOPIC] WeShouldFix
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Wiki Translations (1200UTC) -- lyz 2010-04-07 22:32:40
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  AllPages
<akgraner> [TOPIC] PagesNeedingTranslated
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  WeShouldFix
<svaksha> akgraner: it will also be worthwhile to identify a few guardians for the page as per the language, for MIA situations
<akgraner> [TOPIC] Translators
<akgraner> [TOPIC] HowToTranslateWiki
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  PagesNeedingTranslated
<akgraner> [TOPIC] Comments from dpm -- akgraner 2010-04-07 22:40:30
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Translators
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  HowToTranslateWiki
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Comments from dpm -- akgraner 2010-04-07 22:40:30
<akgraner> svaksha, yep those are the things we need to iron out
<pleia2> probably want to do one at a time :)
<akgraner> yep I just want to get them in the channel :-)
<akgraner> I accidentally just the window :-)
<pleia2> well, if you do [TOPIC] then discuss it, mootbot puts a nice placeholder in the logs
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> [TOPIC] Wiki Translations (1200UTC) -- lyz 2010-04-07 22:32:40
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Wiki Translations (1200UTC) -- lyz 2010-04-07 22:32:40
<pleia2> anyway, I put this on the agenda because it came upon us pretty abruptly last week
<pleia2> and it was quickly apparent that it's quite a project :)
<akgraner> tell me when you want each point pleia2 and I will post them
<pleia2> sounds good
<pleia2> plus the enthusiasm on the list was great, and it's a good initiative
<pleia2> akgraner: next!
 * svaksha agrees
<akgraner> [TOPIC] AllPages
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  AllPages
<pleia2> so this is a page that akgraner put together
<akgraner> [LINK] - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/AllPages
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/AllPages
<pleia2> she's maintaining keeping it up to date with all the pages, so no worries there for now (I had maintainability concerns)
<pleia2> I added the little icons
<pleia2> it's mostly so we can get a visualization of where we stand as a whole
<IdleOne> I just wanted to report that the UW Frech pages are coming along nicely. I have been keeping an eye on them and we have 5 pages complete with 4-5 people who have been working on them doing translation and typo fixing also. :)
<pleia2> then we can drill down in to the vital parts fo r translations
<pleia2> IdleOne: great!
<akgraner> IdleOne, thanks that is great!
<pleia2> maybe in the Translations table we can do svaksha's idea of having a "guardian" for each lang to do what IdleOne is doing for Fr?
<akgraner> I like that idea
<IdleOne> pleia2: yes I think that is a good idea also
<svaksha> s/guardian/maintainer sounds better?
<akgraner> [IDEA] - Point of contact for each langauge
<pleia2> but back to AllPages, you can see we have a lot of pages we need to discuss whether they are translation-worthy
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  - Point of contact for each langauge
<pleia2> this is mostly because "I don't know"
<pleia2> I == me :)
<pleia2> not sure how to tackle this, but we should at some point, maybe bring a few topics to a meeting to discuss, or toss a few on the list every couple of weeks
<pleia2> any comments, or shall we move on to WeShouldFix ?
<akgraner> [IDEA] - add translation page topics agenda
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  - add translation page topics agenda
<akgraner> [TOPIC] WeShouldFix
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  WeShouldFix
<pleia2> so elky made this page when she did all the work on the wiki
<akgraner> [LINK] - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/WeShouldFix
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/WeShouldFix
<elky> ooh, meeting
<pleia2> it's nice to see what you really-should-not-translate right now
<pleia2> but I'm not entirely sure of it's place at the moment since we're also maintaining "PagesNeedingTranslated"
<akgraner> hey elky!
<pleia2> as I see it we should keep both for now and see how things evolve
<IdleOne> pleia2: one central page would be easier to keep track of
<elky> i've been in another window, didn't notice the time. sorry all.
<pleia2> IdleOne: yeah, but I'm not sure which will ultimately be the more useful and maintainable
<elky> IdleOne, "once central page" could easily become a monolith if you include the translation statuses
<akgraner> I think the WeShouldFIx is for pages other than translations as well yes?
<pleia2> yeah
<IdleOne> pleia2: that is also a reason why we need  Maintainers for the project
<elky> link the translation stuff /from/ the "one central page"
<IdleOne> akgraner: yes
<akgraner> so we can pull translations off the fix page and link the translation table to the fix page if that sorta brings them together
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> hehe elky didn't see your comment
<elky> akgraner, great minds, hon
<akgraner> yeppers
<pleia2> I don't translate so I don't know what the best workflow will be, so we'll be depending upon the translators here
<pleia2> but I think for now having both hanging out there is ok :)
<pleia2> so, PagesNeedingTranslated
<akgraner> [TOPIC] PagesNeedingTranslated
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  PagesNeedingTranslated
<elky> (the translators who we appreciate very very very very very much! -- thanks again!)
<akgraner> [LINK] - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/PagesNeedingTranslated
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/PagesNeedingTranslated
<pleia2> another visual representation of status
<IdleOne> Well this is what I think. We leave the pages as they are now and continue translating until we figure out what the best way of maintaining is
<pleia2> akgraner: do we have someone in charge of updating this page?
<pleia2> I see this as something that will evolve too
<akgraner> each translator is doing a great job for adding stuff
<pleia2> great
<akgraner> but - on sundays when I verify the all pages stuff
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> I also verify what columns need shading if any
<akgraner> but if someone wants to take ownership of all that :-)
<pleia2> fwiw, ChallengingSexism is one of my "lets talk about" pages since it links to all english articles
<akgraner> please let me know
<elky> pleia2, there's nothing stopping us linking to a google translate page for those articles, you know
<IdleOne> ilke+1
<IdleOne> elky+1 :/
<pleia2> elky: yep, same is true for our other links pages (Links and WomenAchievers)
<akgraner> [IDEA] - Maintainer for PagesNeedingTranslated and AllPages
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  - Maintainer for PagesNeedingTranslated and AllPages
<IdleOne> haha typing fail there
<akgraner> [IDEA] use google translate to translate articles
<pleia2> plus we need to simply go through ChallengingSexism, Links and WomenAchievers to see what's what, I think there is some overlap
<elky> brb, zapping food or dinner is going to end up being a bag of jubes :-/
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  use google translate to translate articles
 * svaksha thinks tha page is very useful
<svaksha> that *
<svaksha> translations would be even better
<akgraner> [IDEA] - cleaning up ChallengingSexism, Links and WomenAchievers prior to translating
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  - cleaning up ChallengingSexism, Links and WomenAchievers prior to translating
<pleia2> anyway - another comment on PagesNeedingTranslated I marked "Ideas" on AllPages as "Translate page idea, not content"
<pleia2> not sure how to communicate this on that table
<elky> back
<akgraner> the pages to hold off on are marked in read for don't translate (yet)
<akgraner> red
<akgraner> dang typing fail!
<pleia2> but some pages like this are scratchboards for people, not really translateable content, and may be useful as pages that people of different languges can use
<pleia2> so if you're in france and have an idea, toss it on Fr/Ideas
<elky> I think one area we need to focus translations on is the resources too
<pleia2> elky: good idea
<akgraner> [IDEA] identify how to show what topics vs pages need translating
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  identify how to show what topics vs pages need translating
<pleia2> I think that's all I had for PagesNeedingTranslated, we'll update it from AllPages as we discuss what else we want to see translated :)
<pleia2> thanks for your work on that akgraner!
<akgraner> [IDEA] - add resources to the translation table - by resource
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  - add resources to the translation table - by resource
<akgraner> pleia2, :-) wikis and I are friends *now* :-)
<akgraner> ready for the next item pleia2?
<elky> We should also consider asking for some language-specific MLs for the teams working on these pages
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah
<akgraner> [IDEA] work out  localization resources
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  work out  localization resources
<pleia2> I think a language specific mailing list may be a little overkill tbh
<akgraner> (not to be confused with LoCo teams)
<akgraner> [TOPIC] Translators
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Translators
<Mamarok> pleia2: JFYI, French is not only spoken in France :)
<pleia2> Mamarok: I know, it was an example :)
<Mamarok> OK
<pleia2> IdleOne is in canada
<pleia2> and issyl0 is in the uk!
<IdleOne> Canada*
<IdleOne> :P
<pleia2> both are french translators
<elky> Canuckistan*
<IdleOne> hehe
<pleia2> so, Translators
<pleia2> I think the page is pretty decent
<IdleOne> Canuckistanians are nice peoples
<pleia2> if a team does decide to have a mailing list, I think the link would go here
<akgraner> [LINK] - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Translators
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Translators
<pleia2> or they can just keep in contact via direct emails
<akgraner> also who the point of contacts would go on here as well I would thinkg
<akgraner> think
<pleia2> yeah
<elky> I'm also thinking about the teams leading the translation being able to seed language-specific UW groups
<IdleOne> pleia2: I agree that for now language specific ml's is a bit much
<akgraner> I can set you the same list of languages for this page then columns for stuff based on the resources for each language
<pleia2> elky: yeah, for http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Languages (which I forgot to add to the agenda)
<svaksha> isnt that the loco's responsibility <-- language specific
<akgraner> so language - name - IRC name - email - mailing list when/if - forum when/if etc
<pleia2> svaksha: we can certainly ask the locos to help
<svaksha> ofcourse you will have different versions of spanish, french, etc
<pleia2> akgraner: instead of discussing HowToTranslateWiki directly, want to just talk about your discussion with dpm?
<akgraner> sure
<pleia2> (or both at once :))
<akgraner> let me drop the link in :-)
<akgraner> [TOPIC] HowToTranslateWiki
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  HowToTranslateWiki
<elky> svaksha, not really. I see it as a partnership between UW and the LoCo "sections"
<IdleOne> svaksha: the differences for me at least in French is when it is spoken. written French is/should be constant when properly done
<akgraner> [LINK] http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/HowToTranslateWiki
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/HowToTranslateWiki
<pleia2> this is an old page that clytie created back when she was involved in 2006
<akgraner> [TOPIC] Comments from dpm
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Comments from dpm
<pleia2> tons of great content, but we weren't sure how up to date it was
<pleia2> so akgraner took it translations guru dpm
<akgraner> so I talked to dpm
<akgraner> and he took a look at it  - and said that other than the broken links there were very minor changes
<elky> yay
<elky> less work is good!
<akgraner> dpm said it's minor but the abbreviations for the languages should be for example /fr/ instead of /Fr/
<akgraner> he said minor but that would keep it consistent throughout the Ubuntu Project
<pleia2> akgraner: do you know if there is a page like this on wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<akgraner> I have to get that I asked for one but he didn't give me a link
<pleia2> if we're just duplicating data here, it's not great and we want to reference standard translation processes where possible
<IdleOne> akgraner: from what I read, wiki standards use /Fr
<akgraner> I'll find one though
<IdleOne> I could be wrong though
<pleia2> thanks :)
<elky> IdleOne, wiki standards or Ubuntu Wiki standards?
<akgraner> he also said that instead of saying - shoudl join translation team
<elky> (not necessarily the same :()
<IdleOne> elky: ubuntu wiki standards
<svaksha> elky: agreed, but you will find some opposition to having a team of women in locos , even if it includes men. this is if you are suggesting having a team , that is
<akgraner> no not wiki standards
<akgraner> Ubuntu translation team standards
<svaksha> IdleOne: absolutely, that is true for almost all languages
<akgraner> but I will get examples and clarification
<pleia2> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> say encouraged to visit, talk to , etc the translation team
<akgraner> he said not to make is sound like something they had to do to help
<pleia2> good idea
<akgraner> all super easy corrections
 * pleia2 nods
<svaksha> pleia2: yes, asking loco teams  for generic help works well
<pleia2> akgraner: you want to take care of the cleanup for now, or should I?
<pleia2> I can work on it later today
<akgraner> he also said that we have taken the translation process one step farther with the table and the color coding and he loved it
<elky> svaksha, we english-speaking folks have here. the scared french-only folks or german-only folks are already largely excluded by the lingua franca of the project. I'd like for them to find a place of inclusiveness just like we've had the privilege of doing. If the loco isn't decent enough to do it, I don't see why we should stay on that level.
<akgraner> pleia2, if you can that would be great!
<pleia2> ok, action me at that :)
<Mamarok> IdleOne: Fr would only make sense if this was an actual page, else it should be fr
<akgraner> [ACTION] - pleia2 to clean up wiki translation pages per dpm's suggestions
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - pleia2 to clean up wiki translation pages per dpm's suggestions
<svaksha> elky: i understand that and largely agree with what you are saying. However if you peek into any loco you will find very few women there. I cant generalise for all locos and this comment is from and .IN perspective
<akgraner> he also said the /fr/ if you click on that should go somewhere
<svaksha> *an
<pleia2> actually locos is where I tend to see a high percentage of women internationally
<akgraner> right now most are -project.org/language/page
<pleia2> *more so* than in other teams
<svaksha> pleia2: some locos , not all
<akgraner> and the language part doesn't go anywhere
<elky> svaksha, .in struggles enough running a loco at all, so I'm not surprised
<svaksha> hehe
<pleia2> even have czajkowski on the loco council these days :)
<elky> but im pretty sure there'd be an .es market, for example
<svaksha> yes
<svaksha> even .br
<svaksha> .ar
<akgraner> ok so we are down to 8 mins
<IdleOne> .br should be under .pt
<akgraner> and we need to touch on World Play Day as we would like to get this announced
<elky> .es as in the language
<pleia2> we can continue translation talk on list or after the meeting
<akgraner> so any objection to moving on?
<svaksha> IdleOne: dont suggest that to the team, you'd never get away with it ;)
<IdleOne> svaksha: haha I know
<elky> pleia2, agreed
<elky> akgraner, metoo
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - World Play Day announcement / photo waiver - what CC licence do we want on waiver?
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - World Play Day announcement / photo waiver - what CC licence do we want on waiver?
<svaksha> IdleOne: ah..sorry, i misunderstood
<pleia2> I liked Matt's idea on list to simplify things
<akgraner> so the big question is - what license to we want
<pleia2> we want restricted license for the world, less restrictive for us
<pleia2> legally still a grey area, but we do our best
 * svaksha will stay silent during legalese discussions
<IdleOne> svaksha: what I meant was that they both speak portuguese (sic) but there are some major differences in culture
<svaksha> IdleOne: yes, major
<elky> pleia2, aiui, CC is still a grey area anyway in a lot of places
<akgraner> If we can pick a license then I can get a revamped waiver completed
<pleia2> elky: yep
<akgraner> I was going to use the UDS waiver
<akgraner> and through in a minor clause
<akgraner> throw in I mean
<pleia2> cc by-nc-nd is probably appropriate for the world
<akgraner> it both simplifies
<IdleOne> akgraner: as long as we don't use the same licence facebook uses :( I did not realize I now do not own my own pictures posted on that site
<akgraner> and should cover the bases as Canonical as used it for a while now
<akgraner> has not as
<elky> IdleOne, you do still own them in so much as to equal rights as they do.
<elky> IdleOne, and i'd doubt that they can lay claim to your likeness in every country anyway
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - cc-by-nc-nd any objections to using that for the waiver?
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - cc-by-nc-nd any objections to using that for the waiver?
<IdleOne> elky: yeah, for some reason that doesn't make me happy about it
<czajkowski> is CC recognised world wide?
<elky> IdleOne, yeah. OT anyway
<IdleOne> yup
<akgraner> pleia2, do you have the link to that license handy?
<pleia2> czajkowski: not positive, but I think it's the best we can do
<elky> czajkowski, depends on your definition of 'recognised'.
<pleia2> akgraner: http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/2.0/
<akgraner> [LINK] - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/2.0/
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/2.0/
<elky> there are jurisdictions in the world where it has not been challenged in a court of law. until it does its job under those circumstnaces, it's not really legally recognised
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye see over here it's not
<Mamarok> czajkowski: which doesn't make it invalid
<czajkowski> Mamarok: I just asked
<elky> not recognised != invalid
<Mamarok> the GPL has not been chalenged in many other countries than the US and Germany neither
<akgraner> ok so was there any changes to the announcement?
<pleia2> akgraner: I just say integrate matt's suggetions to make it simpler
<elky> akgraner, etali iirc wanted us to specify specific formats
<akgraner> elky, yep I saw that one
<elky> she's right. .tiff is a "standard format"
<akgraner> pleia2, modifying the UDS one should simply it  :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: ok great
<elky> and im not sure I want to be messing around with a dozen five-gig pictures
<akgraner> hehe  :-( nah we don't want you doing that either :-)
<Pendulum> I agree on standardising formats
<akgraner> so jpeg, png, what else?
<elky> just those i'd say
<elky> gif is way too lossy
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> [IDEA]  - list photo format for pics, simplify waiver, and get corrections up on wiki
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:   - list photo format for pics, simplify waiver, and get corrections up on wiki
<pleia2> sounds like a plan :)
<akgraner> [ACTION] announce competition on Friday, April 9th
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  announce competition on Friday, April 9th
<elky> everyone get your blogging boots on
<akgraner> sound ok to everyone?
<pleia2> w00t
<elky> akgraner, it's taken way longer than i'd hoped, so yeah.
<pleia2> and I'll make sure it gets on fridge once it's announced
<elky> and someone tell mark about it /before/ it's over this time, plzkthx
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Reminder - next meeting April 22, 2010 at 2200UTC
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Reminder - next meeting April 22, 2010 at 2200UTC
<czajkowski> akgraner: can I ask once again that the meeting is added to the fridge calender please
<akgraner> czajkowski, yep
<czajkowski> I've asked for the last 2 times just makes it easier to schedule other things
<akgraner> [ACTION] - add UW Meeting to Fridge Calendar - akgreaner
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - add UW Meeting to Fridge Calendar - akgreaner
<pleia2> anyone can add to the fridge calendar, I guess we just need to get someone to keep on top of that
<akgraner> czajkowski, sorry about that if you don't see it on there can you email -news-team :-)
<pleia2> I can probably do that when I add to the UW cal
<elky> the UW cal can't syndicate in to it?
<czajkowski> akgraner: when I create a meeting I automatically just add it to google cal adn invite the guest as per the instructions like it says to do
<akgraner> pleia2, I have access to  - so let's remind one another
<pleia2> akgraner: ok :)
<pleia2> elky: not sure
<akgraner> czajkowski, :-) thanks
<pleia2> anyway, back to bed for me :)
<akgraner> ok anything else :-)
<akgraner> if not thank you everybody!!
<akgraner> great meeting...
<czajkowski> also were there more at this meeting than the later meeting time ? anyone know
<czajkowski> and who's attending UDS ?
<akgraner> I will know in a little while
<akgraner> czajkowski, I belive you, me, pleia2, and Pendulum
<czajkowski> cool
<akgraner> did I miss anyone?
 * svaksha 
<akgraner> svaksha, will you be at UDS?
<czajkowski> svaksha: you're going ?
<svaksha> no
<akgraner> :-(
<svaksha> i thought you were asking about meeting times
<czajkowski> ah when you said *me* I assumed you meant
<akgraner> ok going  going going
<akgraner> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 13:09.
<Mamarok> neither can I, even if I am in Europe :(
<IdleOne> w00t! super strong UW representation at UDS :)
<akgraner> ok only 10mins over
<czajkowski> same as last time I think
<akgraner> Idle I think we had 4 people last time
<czajkowski> and there were others who are in canonical and other groups who came to the sessions
 * elky cant spare time off work at the moment
<akgraner> but it is great none the less!!
<Mamarok> I will try to drop in remotely if possible, just don't forget to tell people when a channel is not accessible
<akgraner> Mamarok, we can do our best sometimes we don't know b/c we aren't in that sesssion
<Mamarok> akgraner: usually all sessions have a lead, no? How difficult is it to tell on IRC?
<Mamarok> only all session leads should think of it, would be nice to pass the word
<czajkowski> as has been stated before some topics are sensative adn are not streamed
<Mamarok> czajkowski: that is not the question
<Pendulum> czajkowski: yeah, the problem is not that they aren't streamed, it's that last time they didn't necessarily tell people
<akgraner> Mamarok, depends if a room gets switched with a session  - that is say NDA
<akgraner> we would not know
<akgraner> until after it starts but I have it on the list to remind people of
<Mamarok> akgraner: well, then it can still be told on IRC
<akgraner> :-)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: aye it depends on the session tbh and the lead or who ever deciding
<czajkowski> brb reboot
<akgraner> right there are 14 tracks
<akgraner> going on at the same time usually over various floors
<Mamarok> 14 tracks as in 14 different rooms?
<akgraner> yes
<IdleOne> is there a #ubuntu-uds or some such?
<akgraner> so we don't always know what gets switched and when til after it is over
<Mamarok> well, every room has somebody responsible, that person should tell in the UDS channel on IRC if a room is npot accessible
<Mamarok> not*
<Mamarok> since they will have net access
<akgraner> yes -but if we don't know then we as in UW can't tell them - we will have to get Jono to remind people at the start
<Mamarok> akgraner: I might not have been specific enough: I didn't say that for UW but for all UDS, and yes, please tell Jono
<Mamarok> or whoever is organizing the tracks and gives room responsabilities, just a matter of organisation
<akgraner> Mamarok, I completely understand - and I have added it to the Jono list
<akgraner> :-)
<Mamarok> it was a problem on every single UDS since I went to Paris (don't knwo before)
<Mamarok> know*
<akgraner> sorry about that I  just emailed Pete to talk to the Managers about it
<Pendulum> akgraner: thanks. It's something I've brought up on surveys and such as well because it's really frustrating to just not know (especially since there were equipment issue problems a couple times last UDS so no sign if it was the session being closed or another equipment problem)
<akgraner> yep I understand happened to me when I was participating remotely
<akgraner> so I totally understand
<akgraner> :-)  give me 30 mins gotta fix the kiddos breakfast (spring break here)
<akgraner> and I'll get the logs up and stuff
<nigelb> akgraner, kiddos?
<nigelb> morning btw :)
<akgraner> nigelb, yeah I have 2 kids :-)  morning
<nigelb> akgraner, just pulling their leg, far shot #fail
<akgraner> ahh sorry rushing around here - :-( my bad
<akgraner> bbiab
<MichelleQ> I see I've managed to miss the meeting, again.
<czajkowski> hypatia: http://tc55travels.blogspot.com/2010/03/how-to-speak-canadian-eh.html
<IdleOne> probably written by a brit :P
<nigelb> IdleOne, irish
<czajkowski> IdleOne: Irish!!
<czajkowski> IdleOne: the flags didn't give it away ?
<nigelb> IdleOne, thats czajkowski 's mate who moved to guleph (If my memory serves me right)
<czajkowski> nigelb: yes
 * nigelb glows
<nigelb> I do remember stuff
<IdleOne> I didn't look before statement
<akgraner> Logs are up and email sent to the list :-) http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/2010408
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-09
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> elky ping
<elky> pong, got your pm :)
<akgraner> Thanks a million  - you rock!!!
<Pendulum> I'm not sure if anyone here does anything with dreamwidth, but one of my friends is looking for people who work on dreamwidth (she's looking for anyone who writes code for it, but it's for research on why so many women work on dreamwidth compared to other open source)
<Pendulum> more info: http://marcelle42.livejournal.com/543762.html
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2014
<pleia2> congrats Amber! :)
<nigelb> yaay akgraner :)
<Pendulum> akgraner: congrats!
<IdleOne> akgraner: :) congrats!
<hypatia> whoaaa congrats!
<MarkDude> akgraner, rocks!
<tinym> nice! good news :)
 * MarkDude does not want to know want Ubuntu would be like- without the good influence of UW.  
<MarkDude> UW rocks also!
<althara> Congrats akgraner
<maco> akgraner: yay!
<MichelleQ>  Congrats, Amber!
<Pendulum> she's really going to feel loved when she gets to Texas and sees all the messages :)
<Tm_T> hi
<akgraner> Pendulum, you are so correct - thank you all so much!
<Pendulum> akgraner: also I picked up Ubuntu User last night, nice articles :)
<akgraner> I am working on the wiki now - our servers at home were hit by lighting  - we have a line from the wire receiver to the house that the provider hasn't buried yet and it was a perfect welcome mat for lightning I suppose
<akgraner> Pendulum, thank you!
<czajkowski> ubuntu user mag goes on sale over here in mid may
<akgraner> czajkowski,  woo hoo
<akgraner> thanks for seeing that a local store is now going to order them! :-D  you rock!!!
<pleia2> one store I went to here still had #3 out
<pleia2> I had to call around to find one
<Pendulum> bonus of being in NYC, I think there were about 6
<Pendulum> (in Barnes & Noble)
<pleia2> yeah, I found some at the 2nd borders  tried
<pleia2> I
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-10
<pleia2> cleaning up the translations pages now
<pleia2> IdleOne: you about?
<pleia2> not sure if we decided to revert to lowercase language coding
<pleia2> IdleOne: when you return, I need to pick your brain some before I finish this :)
<IdleOne> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> IdleOne: hey!
<IdleOne> :) heya
<pleia2> have a few minutes?
<IdleOne> for you, always
<pleia2> ok
 * pleia2 digs up link
<pleia2> ok, look here
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/HowToTranslateWiki?action=recall&rev=8
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> looking
<pleia2> there is all kinds of stuff about translations bar and "adjusting page link" and all kinds of stuff
<pleia2> we aren't doing that, right? I stripped it down to http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/HowToTranslateWiki - I tried not to take out too much
<IdleOne> I havent done the translation bar thing no
<IdleOne> I figure the main site (english) will have links to all the translations and a translation bar could be put there to make it clearner then having them on the side of the page
<IdleOne> but if you like I can add the bar to the French pages
<pleia2> no no
<IdleOne> ok
<pleia2> I just didn't want to yank it from documentation if it was something that was useful and actively used
<pleia2> I mean it's a wiki and we can always revert, I just want accurate documentation
<pleia2> I need to go grab dinner
<IdleOne> I havent used it. not sure about the other languages
<IdleOne> So far from the emails I get for the French pages I haven't see it added either
<IdleOne> seen*
 * pleia2 nods
 * pleia2 bbiab
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> as for using lower case /fr instead of /Fr I think that it was agreed that lower case should be used but I don't remember exactly. that is a simple enough fix if it is the case
<l0de> The l0de radio hour is now online! stream up at www.klulz.com , call in live at 914 502 2625! Tonight's Episode: THE DOWNTOWN MOTOWN SHOWDOWN AND THROWDOWN SO BRING YA HOW DOWN NIGGA U BOUT TO GET CLOWNED
<akgraner> elky  - thank you!  I hope the new waiver and modifications to the announcement make sense now and you can get the announcement out today/tomorrow if possible  :-D
<akgraner> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/WorldPlayDay  wiki with modifications
<akgraner> laters y'all
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-11
<elky> is anyone going to comment on Amber's revision but just has not yet? we're already so far behind the schedule on this :( I want to launch asap
<elky> Pendulum, whoever added you to the planet file misspelled your name :(
<Pendulum> elky: likely me :-/
<Pendulum> actually, which planet?
<elky> the main one
<Pendulum> haha, yeah, that was me
<Pendulum> elky: thaks for letting me know :)
 * Pendulum fixes
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-04-07
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: 21 April 2011 @ 20:00 UTC
<pleia2> finished report, but feel free to add to it if I missed something: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-04-10
<issyl0> 5
<issyl0> Grrrr.
 * issyl0 screams at herself.
<valorie> eek, what's up issyl0?
<issyl0> valorie: Hah, just that failure of a window change, nothing more serious than that.
 * issyl0 is very tired though.
 * valorie passes the hot chamomile tea
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-04-01
<pdurbin> a nice post about women in tech: https://blog.mozilla.org/it/2013/03/29/when-i-moved-abroad/
<melodie> pdurbin I believe the women-in-tech culture might be different in French chans as in other chans... I almost never felt uncomfortable in any
<melodie> when I did I pushed...
<pdurbin> that's good
<melodie> I sell a few services to people, and it could be surprising, but the common users who have a hard time getting the difference between right and left click with the mouse are not shocked because their machine is being fixed by a woman, and that they are tought by a woman
<melodie> even if for some sorts of fixes I need to wait for my companion to return and take care of it.
<melodie> he knows lots more than I do related to hardware components, finding which ones fit with what...
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-04-04
<melodie> hi
<pdurbin> melodie: hi
<melodie> hi pdurbin
<pdurbin> for many channels, I go to the "today" logs such as http://irclog.perlgeek.de/linuxvillage/today but for this channel I have to enter the date (i.e. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/04/%23ubuntu-women-project.html ). Is there a "today" link I can bookmark?
<AlanBell> pdurbin: there isn't but that is an interesting suggestion, I did make such a thing for the UK loco http://ubuntu-uk.org/todays-chatter/
<AlanBell> it just puts the today link in an iframe basically
<AlanBell> ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/today.php?channel=ubuntu-women-project
<AlanBell> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/today.php?channel=ubuntu-women-project
<melodie> good night
<pdurbin> AlanBell: great stuff. bookmarked. thanks
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-04-03
<MissValeska> Hiya!
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-04-05
<pleia2> hm, I will probably be on a plane during our next meeting
<MissValeska> Meeting?
<pleia2> we have monthly meetings :)
<MissValeska> Oooohh
<pleia2> they're listed in the topic: Next Meeting: Tuesday April 8th at 18:00 UTC
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings
<MissValeska> About what specifically? Like, What do you say? Do you meet physically? I've never seen this stuff before
<pleia2> we just chat here in meetings
<MissValeska> hm
<pleia2> that wiki page has links to some of our past meetings if you're curious
<MissValeska> okay! :D
<pleia2> :)
<MissValeska> But um!
<MissValeska> You *could* just get on a plane with wifi
<MissValeska> And boom, IRC time.
<pleia2> unfortunately the flight I'm on doesn't have wifi
<MissValeska> Use your phone!
<belkinsa> I hate to say this but it's safer that way...
<pleia2> cell phones don't work in planes :)
<MissValeska> whyyyy
<belkinsa> Because they interfer with the planes computers.
<belkinsa> And we don't want another mess like what what we had a month ago.
<MissValeska> That has actually been disproven
<MissValeska> Several several times
<MissValeska> And actually never had any evidence to begin with
<MissValeska> Even the government agreed that it isn't true
<MissValeska> It's no longer a legal thing
<MissValeska> It's optional for planes to ask you to turn off your phone or what ever
<belkinsa> Whatever.  I still think it can cause a mess.
<MissValeska> Even the myth busters did it
<MissValeska> hey, No need to be snippy :(
<belkinsa> I'm not.
<MissValeska> okay
<IdleOne> the reason is more about security
<belkinsa> Anyways this channel is logged and we have a non-logged channel.
<MissValeska> Logs are fine
<belkinsa> (FYI)
<pleia2> MissValeska: cell phones work by talking to cell towers, planes fly too fast and are too far away from towers to get and maintain signal
<MissValeska> I like logs
<IdleOne> they don't want you calling your hidden cell phone in the baggage hold
<pleia2> services like gogo inflight internet use special towers they built across the US
<pleia2> not regular cellphone towers
<MissValeska> I know some planes now are getting their own radios built into them that can re-direct cell phones to their respective towers.
<pleia2> Career Days with czajkowski over in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat in 35 minutes :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-04-05
<IdleOne> #endmeeting
<IdleOne> Does meetingology always hold +o ?
<Mikaela> IdleOne: yes, so it can change topic during meeting and this channel can be +t
